# 1970 GTO Instrument Panel



## jim6346 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Replacing the under dash wiring harness. Is it possible to get the instrument cluster out
without pulling the entire dash? I have the steering wheel off and the 3 screws out from 
above the gauges, but it won't budge.

Thanks in advance!!

jim


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome

do a heater core while your there,,,, tach or clock repair....
any gauge repairs etc 

nearly if not impossible .... pad has to come out ....

I just pulled a 69 pad over the weekend .... that is nearly identical to a 70 in the mounting hardware and parts.......

I hope you dont have ac ........

heres my ramble ........

seats out .... console out ... glove box door and liner out ...
battery un hooked
outer seat belts out unless you like sitting on lumps
un plug radio
3 nuts at the top of the dash pad passenger side on studs aiming at the floor
access thru glove box hole
remove headlight switch from dash
GENTLY unplug the wiper switch
unplug the lighter
remove heater cables from the heater box .... 1 w ac 3 non ac
pull the column cover ... pull all the column to fire wall bolts 6 of em
pull 3 nuts holding up the column to dash
lay steering wheel down on a milk carton
pull lower outside 2 1/2 inch bolts for the lower dash to kick panel
have a 5 gallon bucket upside down on the passenger floor board to set the pad on
when it comes out off the car because it needs to be suspended while .....

then pull pad off 6" ish

2 1/4" screws at the top of cluster releases the harness and the plastic holder

unplug lites and power from the clock

gently ! unplug main harness,,, squeeze or pinch the skinny ends as there are barbas or hooks holding in the cluster ... BE NICE AND PULL STRAIGHT OUT or u will damage the curcuit board

I probably for got a couple tid bits.... but have 2 people when you pull it and install it

keeping it upright and stationary while you work on it ...

and have a bench with a blanket on it dedicated just for the pad to lay face down on...
folding table etc .....

Scott

Scott


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Speedometer cable. Kind of obvious but its almost impossible to get your hand behind the speedometer. I disconnect the cable at the transmission. Loosen all the cable clamps, and then pull the dash with the cable attached. When you pull the dash out 6", disconnect cable from the speedometer.


----------



## jim6346 (Apr 22, 2020)

*BLK69JUDGE*

Just wanted to say thanks!! Followed your steps and had it out in about an hour. A lot less work then anticipated.

*O52*
Luckily the speedometer cable was already disconnected.

Now to get it fixed and back in.....

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

an hour !!

wholee krumpets ........... nice .........


----------



## Ralph D (Feb 13, 2020)

jim6346 said:


> Jim:
> 
> I'm not as brave as you so I had someone do it for me. They had to pull the dash.
> 
> ...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> an hour !!
> 
> wholee krumpets ........... nice .........


I hate people who brag. He must be young. It took me 2 hours just to read your detailed description! LOL


----------



## jim6346 (Apr 22, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> I hate people who brag. He must be young. It took me 2 hours just to read your detailed description! LOL


Hi Pontiac Jim, Definitely not young lol. And yes, I did not include the 8 hours of research before I tackled it lol. Thanks to everyone for the help.

Jim


----------

